# ## BMW wheel brush on EBay ##



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Just bought one of these brushes to try as it looks pretty good. One BMW garage told me it was £22 and he also said he heard it was £28 at another.

I want it for the back of spokes, between spokes and the wheels nut holes. Should do all that with the supplied heads. :thumb:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-BMW-A...3QQihZ001QQcategoryZ10374QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

I heard a long while ago that these were good, never seen one though.
Has anybody else used one?

Thanks for the link, let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I tried to get one from EBay a while ago but it was just the large brush. I pulled out the bidding when it got to about £8 as I could get a Megs brush for that.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for link as I didn't realise Cotswold BM were on ebay - they have quoted me some good prices for BM accessories via their web site in the past.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

let us know how you get on with it with pics


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

i looked at this on monday,at my local dealer, when i picked up my new number plates,looks very effective on my mv2 alloys :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Never knew there was such a thing

be sure to let us know how it goes

I just bought Cup holders from there ebay add as they are a couple of pound cheaper that i can get them,so thought why not

That`s all your fault Lol


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

looks good assuming the bristles are soft enough


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have one of those, mines about 8 years old and still works. 

However, don't stand on the one that looks like a paintbrush, like I did and broke it. Dam shame because it's very good and the ferrule is plastic.

I've never had a wheel yet in about 10 different cars that needed the tiny brush. 

The longer curved brush is very good, the bristles are soft and kind, but for wider alloys it won't reach to the other side.

Good brushes though, and very good quality.


----------



## topcat36 (Apr 29, 2007)

I've got a 320i with mv wheels which are a preverbial pain to clean, may have to give this brush a try, thanks for the link


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

topcat36 said:


> I've got a 320i with mv wheels which are a preverbial pain to clean, may have to give this brush a try, thanks for the link


Should be good on those wheels, will get between the spokes nicely and the small brush will work well on the faces. Won't reach to the far side though.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

pete330 said:


> Never knew there was such a thing
> 
> be sure to let us know how it goes
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol:  Sorry mate.



Phil H said:


> let us know how you get on with it with pics


I'll get some pics up when I get it and use it.:thumb:



R30 said:


> I have one of those, mines about 8 years old and still works.
> 
> However, don't stand on the one that looks like a paintbrush, like I did and broke it. Dam shame because it's very good and the ferrule is plastic.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Cheers for the info on it. Looking forward to getting it now.:thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Its a brilliant brush, i was given it by a customer but mines got Porsche stamped on it! it made my Megs brush redundant as its too big and the rubber tip wore out quickly revealing a nasty metal end.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

how does the handle clip onto the end pieces?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a set of these brushes. Be carefull though as overtime the red plastic cap can come off exposing the metal spine which in turn can scratch your wheels.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> how does the handle clip onto the end pieces?


I think they screw on by the looks of the pics. I'll do a few pics and comments when I get it.


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

This brush from Ron can also be bent to shape to stretch to the rear of the wheels & is cheaper. Anyone tried one?

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/detail-brush-p-324.html

EDIT: Just noticed the BM one is free post so makes it a bit cheaper than Ron's


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

I've just ordered the BMW brush kit from Cotswold. My 4 week old Megs brush has died already and it's the 3rd one I've had that hasn't lasted very long. 

I hope the BMW brush is better. However, it'll never reach the inside of my wheels as they're 9" wide from memory! 

Matt


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> I think they screw on by the looks of the pics. I'll do a few pics and comments when I get it.


That's right, they screw together.


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

tell as the results ....


----------



## The Incredible Hulk (Nov 19, 2005)

Decided to get a set of these, need to wait until the weather improves before using them in anger. However the point of the reply, they were only £13.95 from my local (Bristol) BMW dealer.

regards, Kevin


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Thanks For The Link Just Bought A Set

I Know That You Can Get Them For About The £15 But I Would Have To Drive Into Town At A Round Trip Cost Of £10.00


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

It looks quality piece of kit, i am thinking to get this awell


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

I've been using mine for a couple of weeks now and it's a fantastic bit of kit. I'd recommend it

Matt


----------



## willj (May 26, 2007)

hmm, I think I prefer Ron's one. might have to get me one of them :buffer:


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Saw these while picking up some replacement trim at the local BMW dealer today.. £19.99 though here in Swindon..


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Brought one of these wheel brush kit last week. I really like it, the only problem is that the brush tends to undo it's self from the handle.


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Brought one of these wheel brush kit last week. I really like it, the only problem is that the brush tends to undo it's self from the handle.


I noticed that too. Use it with the end of the brush pointing left. This means that when your in between the spokes and cleaning the backs of the alloys, the pressure is effectively keeping the handle twisting clockwise. Seems to work for me! 

Matt


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Good thinking


----------

